# Police Clearance Certificates



## mats (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi if there are any Indian in this forum,just one clarification-if you have lived in several parts of India did u all have to get PCC from each of those states?or if not how did u all do it


----------



## Annie01332 (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you in the right forum?


----------



## mats (Sep 7, 2010)

yes,in the canada forum.and this question is for those who got the police clearance certificates.And wanted info from someone did this and got the certs.


----------

